# My lovely life saving OCR2



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Did a 104km race last sunday, we started off in rain, and it just got worse
and worse and worse. The roads were very slippery, saw lots of guys loosing it
in the bends, but my OCR2 carried me all the way safely to the finish. Love this
bike.


----------



## RoadRaven (Sep 21, 2006)

Beautiful bike, phazer... Really like the angles you have taken pix at

I have a Giant TCR Aero... its the best bike in the world... fits me soooo well! Perfect for TTs


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Nice! I've just hit over 300 miles on my new 06' OCR2. The bike really fits me well.


----------

